# MRE's



## tribby01 (Jun 2, 2014)

I know the Mre time table says 60 months at 60 degrees but anyone know if the mre's are still good after that time period?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Yes and no. The problem with the newer MRE's is the lack of freeze dried items. Certain items will go bad faster (i.e. cheese spread) while others items last for what seems like forever (i.e. crackers, powders, etc). 

MRE's, like all items in your storage area, should be dated and rotated. But when it comes down to it and you have to open one up... use your five senses to judge the age of each item. 

Also always inspect your boxes when you first get them if you order them online... You may store your MRE's in proper settings; but it doesn't do you any good if the shipping or production location stores them in the sun. 

(I type this while my foot is resting on one of my many MRE and Water box "footstools" and "luxary box chairs"... all the life in a overseas Army office  )


----------

